

Entrepreneurs: The New Celebrities - wallflower
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703932904574511563185739376.html?mod=djemSB

======
adamhowell
"Trying to tap into the popular belief that entrepreneurs are somehow more
authentic — and more innovative — than big corporations"

Haha, yeah, I wonder where that crazy belief comes from.

~~~
trafficlight
That's not a belief, that's a fact.

~~~
mmt
The innovation makes sense, but what does authenticity even _mean_ , in this
context?

